# [SOLVED] Core Multi-Processing in bios



## snglnluvnit (Aug 5, 2009)

I noticed that my cpu only shows as one graph in the task manager. The view is set to show one graph per cpu.. I have a Core 2 Duo 2.53 I noticed in the bios that there was a setting for "Core Multi-Processing" settings. I Googled and read that it is suppose to be more efficient but I'm not sure if I should change the settings. I've just never had a multi-core cpu show up in windows as anything other than a multi-core cpu. Oh I am using Vista HP 64 bit.

Any insight is appreciated!!
Thanks, Scott


----------



## snglnluvnit (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Core Multi-Processing in bios*

Well I enabled the "Core MultiProcessin" setting in the bios. It now shows up as 2 cores, and it runs much faster. I found an article here: http://www.deliran.net/refrence/Vostro_220_220s/Vostro_220_eng/bios_setup_advanced_bios.htm
Although my machine is not a Vostro, the bios looked the same. Anyway it works, so good to go for now.
Scott


----------

